# engine ticking? please tell me it is not a lifter.



## frankspinelli (Sep 24, 2008)

noticed last night that my engine is ticking. dont need to do a oil change for another 2k. i have plenty of oil. the ticking gets a little bit faster as i accelerate and it gets quieter when out of gear or when i push in the clutch.

by nature the first thing that comes to my head is that i have a bent lifter.

p.s i have a misfire on cyl 4. PLEASE HELP. not looking to rebuild my engine.:thumbup:


----------



## frankspinelli (Sep 24, 2008)

no more misfire, and got it checked out by several people.all said the same thing; it the injectors making noise. how come i never herd it before? eh w.e


----------



## speedstock345 (Aug 13, 2011)

Could be the injector. Again, you might just be low on oil which is causing the lifter to make noise. Lack of oil = not enough lubricant.


----------



## frankspinelli (Sep 24, 2008)

hey man its not the oil, perfectly fine on oil. also, i sea foamed the car, seems to not have the ticking as of the moment.


----------



## sracwohsf (Jul 13, 2005)

injector tick will always happen... so if it happens and then doesnt... probably something else?


----------

